# Please help cat using sink



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm on verge of tears a two months or so ago I found my cat squatting over our kitchen sink horrified he got told off and I hoped it was a one off until I seen it again two weeks later so in an effort to retrain him we shut him out of kitchen and bathroom as we had a feeling he had done it in the bath. So for a month we worked hard on getting him retrained to his litter tray he never protested about using his litter tray an didn't need telling to he just went to it knowing he couldn't gt to any plugs he accepted that as his toilet no problem for past week we've kept doors open past few days an he continued bro use his tray bonus thought we'd cracked it well I've just walked in on him using the sink again anyone please help me I need to get him to stop I can't keep him locked out of rooms forever I'm pregnant I need his litter tray and food out of living room.
I looked it up on Google when it first happened and people have said uti but he's had a full health check only last month after this issue came to light and got the all clear I'm desperate for some advice how can I stop this habit :-(


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

Have you looked at this thread?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have several indoor house cats and 3 litter trays that are accessible to all. 1 of my cats does this too...will even pee in the toilet if the lid is left up.I use wood based cat litter and the trays are changed at least once a day if not twice. I think this cat objects to the litter sticking in between his toes.

I don't like him peeing in the sink...we also have a bidet in the main bathroom and he uses this too....him peeing in the toilet doesn't bother me at all.And with the sink...I just spray some cleaner and wipe round.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Try leaving a couple of inches of water in the sink - most cats dont like getting their paws wet.


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Could you place a large wooden board over the sink when you're not using it?

Passing thought remembering putting the bread board over the sink for a couple of hours to prevent myself or my flatmate using it by mistake or Oleg stepping into it while a product I had poured down the drain to clean it was doing its job...


----------



## Ely01 (May 14, 2014)

Ely01 said:


> Could you place a large wooden board over the sink when you're not using it?
> 
> Passing thought remembering putting the bread board over the sink for a couple of hours to prevent myself or my flatmate using it by mistake or Oleg stepping into it while a product I had poured down the drain to clean it was doing its job...


Could be a thin board, doesn't even need to be wooden BTW.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Some cats are attracted by the smell of the drains from the plug hole, leaving a couple of inches of water in the sink or bath will usually work!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If he is an indoor cat he needs 2 litter trays. Some cats prefer peeing in one tray and pooing in the other. Do not site the trays near each other, or he will regard it as just one tray. Preferably place in different parts of the house. 

If he does have the odd time where he pees in the sink or bath do not tell him off - there will be a definite reason why he is doing it, he is not doing it to be naughty or annoying. 

If providing 2 litter trays doesn't help, change the type of litter to a clumping soft grain one such as Cats Best Oko Plus or Worlds Best. Both are very economical to use and cats like them.


----------



## Jen4579 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for all your responses. We called the vets for advice she confirmed its not a uti because he's urinating normal and no blood present An his health check was all clear etc she told us it sounds like a behavioural issue he's got himself into so we need to find a way of getting him to not find it appealing he doesn't sit in the sink he perches over the edge will the water in the sink stop the smell of the drain as too put him off still? 
We did that at first we had two food trays so covered the sink with them which worked but there was a slight gap once an he weed over the edge into the gap (not a soft cat) hrs not an indoor cat he's a bit of both goes out for few hours but loves being in to never stays out long so we don't let Jim out when were not in or are about to go out because his temperament he doesn't like being out for long periods. Hence why he still has an uses a litter tray he just favours the drains ! Rest assured he's a very spoilt cat and we very rarely shout at him etc because he's a well behaved cat on the whole that's why I was so upset earlier because I had hot angry.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

How about washing this sink thoroughly with a solution of white vinegar (not just any vinegar it has to be white vinegar) and water (I think it's 1:1 ratio) to ensure you kill off any smell of ammonia present in cat urine. Maybe Jim comes back to the sink as in his view it still smells like his toilet. Cat's nose is 50 times more sensitive than ours. I hope this helps.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

As others mention, the smell of the drain can attract the cat to use plugholes as a toilet. Using anything bleach based to clean the area will further encourage the cat so try to avoid that.
Millie used to pee in the bath and I persuaded her not to by leaving an inch of water in there. Mind you, I sometimes wish I had not put her off the bath as she does sometimes choose other, less easy to clean, areas!:001_unsure:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Some readily available cleaning products contain ammonia so using bleach might make matters worse. White vinegar will neutralise bacteria in cat's urine which are responsible for the bad strong smell (ammonia) so hopefully once the vinegar solution is used the drains will not produce the odour and the cat will not be attracted to the smell of the sink


----------



## BandB (Apr 4, 2014)

I had exactly the same thing with my boy cat. He used the kitchen sink and bath. He even used the leather sofa and table once. I eventually tried different litters and eventually hit on the problem. He was particularly about the type of litter. I caught him straggling his litter tray once. I tried two litters before I found the one he approved of. I've had no further issues. I also realized he likes a very, very clean tray, so I scoop at least twice a day.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jen4579 said:


> *Thanks for all your responses. We called the vets for advice she confirmed its not a uti because he's urinating normal and no blood present An his health check was all clear etc* she told us it sounds like a behavioural issue he's got himself into so we need to find a way of getting him to not find it appealing he doesn't sit in the sink he perches over the edge will the water in the sink stop the smell of the drain as too put him off still?
> We did that at first we had two food trays so covered the sink with them which worked but there was a slight gap once an he weed over the edge into the gap (not a soft cat) hrs not an indoor cat he's a bit of both goes out for few hours but loves being in to never stays out long so we don't let Jim out when were not in or are about to go out because his temperament he doesn't like being out for long periods. Hence why he still has an uses a litter tray he just favours the drains ! Rest assured he's a very spoilt cat and we very rarely shout at him etc because he's a well behaved cat on the whole that's why I was so upset earlier because I had hot angry.


 There are plenty of urinary tract issues that can cause a cat to blame the box for discomfort, or to try to get your attention by peeing elsewhere.

Blood is not always present. He isn't "urinating normal" he is urinating in the sink, that is not normal.

Did the vet do a urine culture? Or even a urinalysis? A UA is fine, but a culture should be done. This takes a few days and costs a bit more, but it needs to be done.

A bacterial infection is usually the last thing that is really wrong. The culture will show if he is forming any crystals and what type.

It could be an inflammatory problem. Stress induced cystitis. Peeing hurts, because there is inflammation in the urinary tract. There is no way to test for that. You have to, instead, work on ways to reduce stress, and reduce inflammation.

Has there been any changes in the household? Anything, no matter how seemingly insignificant, can affect a cat, and cause stress.

Another issue is diet. What kind of diet is he on? Feed him a wet (or raw ) diet. You want high meat protein, and very low carbs. Carbohydrates raise the urine pH making it too alkaline. Meat is naturally acidifying, cats, being obligate carnivores, need to have an acidic urine, with a pH of 6-6.5. And they need to be well hydrated, which means a wet diet.


----------

